# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Be3D Forum >  DeeGreen 3D Printer From be3D

## Brian_Krassenstein

Here is a new printer that was just unveiled last night from be3D.  The printer is called the DeeGreen.  It has a print envelope of 150mm cubed, and prints at 90 m/sec.  This printer will be replacing the DeeOrange in be3D's lineup.  

http://3dprint.com/1598/deegreen-3d-...eiled-by-be3d/

Pre-orders opened today, and it will costs approximately $1830.  Check it out below:

----------


## Larry

I actually used a DeeOrange a few months back. Very sturdy printer. There were, at the time, better machines out there but for the price it wasn't bad.  The DeeGreen seems to be quite an upgrade too.

----------


## Geoff

With that chamber, I am struggling to understand why they don't support printing ABS with it.

----------


## curious aardvark

I think part of the reason more machines are not suporting abs is that it's a pita to print. And people might associate the problem with the printer rather than the material itself. 

Sticking to cold bed filaments generally gives more succesful and easier prints with fewer temp issues. And users will be more likely to have postive thoughts about the machine. 
Most of these new all enclosed jobs are aimed at people who might not be inclined to furtle with the kit. 
Plus it's cheaper to make a machine without a heated build platform. ALso without the constant expansion and contraction from heating and cooling - calibration is easier.  And build platforms can be thinner and cheaper. A lot of new machines are coming with thin removeable plastic print beds. 
Dunno if this one does. But it's getting pretty common.

----------


## Geoff

> I think part of the reason more machines are not suporting abs is that it's a pita to print. And people might associate the problem with the printer rather than the material itself. 
> 
> Sticking to cold bed filaments generally gives more succesful and easier prints with fewer temp issues. And users will be more likely to have postive thoughts about the machine. 
> Most of these new all enclosed jobs are aimed at people who might not be inclined to furtle with the kit. 
> Plus it's cheaper to make a machine without a heated build platform. ALso without the constant expansion and contraction from heating and cooling - calibration is easier.  And build platforms can be thinner and cheaper. A lot of new machines are coming with thin removeable plastic print beds. 
> Dunno if this one does. But it's getting pretty common.


Your hate for ABS is apparent, I get it. You couldn't use it, so you think its terrible. Everyone who has used it for years is wrong.  :Mad: 

 I used it for years without an issue and it has many properties that put it in a class well beyond PLA. PLA is good for quick shitty protoypes. Not heating a bed means less time, and in the case of a Gen5 makerbot, with a 15 minute calibration before each print... then yeah, I can see why they didn't want to add another few minutes for a hotbed to heat up.

Cheaper??  :Confused: 

Hotbeds are not an expensive item mate, they start at around $8 and go to about $30... including thermistor. Aluminum plate? $3.40....

----------

